# Helping Hand Tailing Glove



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Used Kruggys Mayfly Mitt to land steelies lately and it makes it a breeze!! Well I ordered the Helping Hand from "The Fly Shop" I can say its no Mayfly Mitt but it will get the job done fo sho!! lanyard wasn't included so I made one myself out of my jager keychain . here is the pics of it. worth 10 bux yes maybe! but the 6 bux too ship here seemed a lil crazy! maybe it was a rip off but oh well better than the 19 bux plus 8 bux ship for the mayfly mitt!! as long as I can grab a huge steelie and hold it steady so I can land them quicker it will be worth every penny to me. keep ya posted cause I am gonna go test it out asap!!!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Uh oh, prepare for a huuuuuge pile of complaining about it 

I need to get one too though.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I use a landing hand. They require cleaning pretty frequently, at least mine does


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Clayton said:


> Uh oh, prepare for a huuuuuge pile of complaining about it
> 
> I need to get one too though.


This has been talked about in 4 other threads in one week,,,,,,,, Lets try to keep this one clean guys.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> This has been talked about in 4 other threads in one week,,,,,,,, Lets try to keep this one clean guys.


*shrug* I don't mind them a bit, personally. I want a way to control the fish, period, so i don't end up leaving a fly in its mouth when I go to release it.

I catch a lot of fish with multiple flies in them.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Clayton said:


> *shrug* I don't mind them a bit, personally. I want a way to control the fish, period, so i don't end up leaving a fly in its mouth when I go to release it.
> 
> I catch a lot of fish with multiple flies in them.


Ive never used them, always used a net or beached, whats the differance between the mit and glove, are they made of the same thing????


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

They look to be made of the same thing, but I've never used one - I'm in the same spot as you right now.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

My buddy uses one, im going to have to barrow it one time and see how it is...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Kinda reminds of this one outfit my wife has. . . . . . . .


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the boga better as I have owned the Michigan Mitt. When the water is cold so is your hand with the mitt. You also have to wash the mitt or your car and house will smell like fish from all the slim. You can get a boga for around $20 and as a bonus see how heavy your fish actually is......: http://www.tackledirect.com/lipper-economy-fish-grip-tools.html


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> kinda reminds of this one outfit my wife has. . . . . . . .


lmao:d:d


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

tried it out and worked good. yes its made out of the same material as the mitt and worked just as good in my opinion. I also beach my fish usually but then use the glove to grab the fish and help hold the fish down to take the hook out. it makes you be able to hold it down more secure and get the hook out faster then you can take it out to revive it faster. some people prolly say its a bad thing cause it hurts the fish but it says its specificly made for salmanoids. who knows...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> When the water is cold so is your hand with the mitt. You also have to wash the mitt or your car and house will smell like fish from all the slim


You mean you can get the stink out of your car???
Huh.
For over a year the wife's Grand Marquis' trunk stank from a bucket of perch she dumped coming home form Erie,
enhanced with a little minnow bucket spillaage.
My Jeep, whew, who knows. Skein, shrimp, dead steelhead... Anybody seen that old pack of nightcrawlers??


----------

